
A Hacker Wants $5M in Ransom From Pemex By End of November - el_nahual
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-11-13/a-hacker-wants-about-5-million-from-pemex-by-end-of-november
======
mogadsheu
I think Saudi Aramco was hacked a few years back too.

Having worked at a major oil company, it doesn’t surprise me that these things
happen. It’s not that anybody is particularly unintelligent, moreso that large
sometimes sleepy companies have lots of vulnerable points in IT.

I’m sure the same could be said for a host of other corporations, tech,
finance, and defense aside.

~~~
brobinson
Why do these companies not have dedicated red teams?

~~~
ta999999171
Because if you don't know tech, you can't hire for tech. Or won't, because
"it's just a cost" (see: Sony).

And if the person you've hired to manage the tech doesn't really know
tech...you get this.

------
pearjuice
Daily reminder you need isolated, tested back-ups! Sure, you might not be able
to recover all data but having no back-ups versus losing data in an x
timeframe makes a big difference.

------
dmckeon
Sounds like a job for Normal man: [https://www.propublica.org/article/the-
ransomware-superhero-...](https://www.propublica.org/article/the-ransomware-
superhero-of-normal-illinois)

------
tibbydudeza
Potential new revenue source for the cartels.

~~~
erikpukinskis
Hacking or running an oil company?

(both are basically black hat enterprises these days)

------
Sendotsh
When life imitates art. Wasn't this literally the plot to the Hackers movie?
Complete with the 5 million dollar ransom to an oil company...

~~~
edoceo
In that movie the villain was also the tech-guru for the security company
selling to the energy company.

Only Zero Cool can save us from The Plague! Hack the planet!!!

~~~
james_s_tayler
Hack The Planet!!!

